# Egg/Tadpole help!



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok, I should start by saying that I am completely over-reacting...


My Bakhuis have laid tons of eggs over the last month or two, all of them were bad. I found a clutch last week and didn't think much of it because I have learned not to get excited. Today I looked and found that three of them are growing. WhooHoo! They are in a bottom brom leaf and not easy to view. I have petri dishes and Indian Almond leaves. 


I guess the question is, should I take them out or not? I am worried about damaging them by trying to remove them. Should I wait until they are larger? I have done nothing but read and research on this for months, but it doesn't seem to do me any good when I get myself worked up. 

I would appreciate any advice or suggestions.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

josh you are going to get alot of different responses because alot of people pull eggs right away and some leave them in and just pull them near hatching and some leave them in all the way through till froglets. everyone does whats right for them. from what i can see those 3 seem to be developing very well i would leave them in there just mist the tank regularly. do you have a water feature in the viv? id see maybe the male will be going by to keep the eggs moist. see what kind of parents they are. and pull them at about 10 days old. because they will be hatching soon after. i normally pull my azureus eggs 24 hours after their laid.
-Derek


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Derek, I'm gonna leave them for a few more days. They do have a nice water feature the tads could grow in, but with them being Tincs I would rather raise them myself. I think they were laid a week ago today.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

since their tincs i would deff pull them i know very few people with tincs that raise tads in full lol. yeah for me around the 10th day is the magic number for pulling them out if their not laid in a petri dish. in my viv they kind of have no choice but to lay the eggs in the dish so i pull them 24 hours after i discovor the eggs. but i wish you luck. keep me posted.
-Derek


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Josh,

Personally I would leave them until the yolk is gone... I have very bad luck when moving eggs that have started to develop. I've found, that unless the eggs can be removed with out disturbing the orientation of the developing embryo, it causes higher losses. Once the yolk is completely gone the developing tads are much better at reorienting themselves if moved.

Congrats and good luck!

George


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

I would be scared to move them at the stage that they're in..I say leave them and pull them when they hatch. Sounds like they have finally gotten it right..It is always exciting..Congratulations.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Just an update. . .


From the three tads in the pic, only the one closest in the pic grew up, I found him hatched when I came home from work today! Today is day 15 since the egg was laid, and until this morning when I noticed half the gill was missing, I didn't think he was gonna make it. 

Last friday they laid another small clutch, one of the eggs wasn't good but the other three seem to be coming along just fine. Looks like they finally got the hang of things.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Congrats on getting one to hatch and teh new clutch!



JoshK said:


> Just an update. . .
> 
> 
> From the three tads in the pic, only the one closest in the pic grew up, I found him hatched when I came home from work today! Today is day 15 since the egg was laid, and until this morning when I noticed half the gill was missing, I didn't think he was gonna make it.
> ...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Everything sounds about right. Congrats on the success!

By the way, all my tads lose one of their gills while in the egg, just tends to happen *shrug*


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Everything sounds about right. Congrats on the success!
> 
> By the way, all my tads lose one of their gills while in the egg, just tends to happen *shrug*


I wonder if gill absorption has to do with anything? I myself have some that absorb all and then some that absorb 1 of their gills. Anyone care to jump in and set us straight?


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!


I was told(by a frogger of 17 yrs) that the gill would dissolve right before it hatched. Sure enough, thats how it happened.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmmm thats weird cause i just had 4 leuc eggs hatch and 2 of them hatched with one gill still remaining.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Sometimes, the frogs can leave the eggs early with their gills still intact (the red, veiny protrusions). If this happens, keep the tad moist and clean and do not attempt to move him at all, nor even transport him to water. Keep him isolated so others won't nibble on his gills and he should absorb his gills within three or four days. Then he should be moved to water.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Since you brought this up I will do an update. 

The first and only to hatch never made it, and with this second batch I realize he was 1/2 the size he should have been and was never meant to make it. 

The second good clutch is doing great, they are already much larger than the last guy when he hatched and they still have another week to go. 

Friday they laid a clutch of seven, with two of them not looking good. I will have my hands full soon enough.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

JoshK said:


> Friday they laid a clutch of seven, with two of them not looking good. I will have my hands full soon enough.


Are you using blackwater extract or tadpole tea to help ward off fungal attacks while they are developing? Only a very dilute amount will do it. Other keepers use methylene blue, which works, but I wonder about the effects of it on them over the long term since it is a man-made chemical.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I use Betta Spa, which some swear by.I have a mixture in a small bottle I use to mist the eggs. I haven't had any eggs mold over. The two that went bad are just part of them getting the hang of things, I think. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

